# Swenson MDV Spreader



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

We have been having trouble with our 10' Swenson Mdv Electric SS v box spreader. Less than 12 uses and the auger motor has burnt out, 30 days out of warranty. Dealer is checking to see if they can still have it covered by swenson. My question is what can we do to prevent this from happening again? Material used in box has been bulk treated salt and salt cinder mix. We are getting away from the cinder mix. Only once has the box been fully loaded since the auger seems to jam when fully loaded. Been a bit of a pain having a box we can't fill without having issues. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Try a different sprocket for lower gearing and get a bigger motor I converted mine to electric never had any issues got over 4 years out of it 
I just sold it to my fiend this will make 5 years on same motor


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, well, well. 

Interesting. 

I have the Meyer version of that exact same spreader. First time out the controller was messed up. It was backfeeding the auger motor, light would flash on Jam, then to Overload and stay there. 

Since it was backfeeding, it fried the auger motor. Replaced that. 

Now, for the most part it is working fine on the first load, second load takes numerous trips to the auger shaft with a pipe wrench which then moves at the most 1/16" and generally will work after that.

I've run straight salt as well as treated salt. Had problems with both. 

I added another battery to the truck, just to make sure voltage wasn't an issue for the spreader or the plow. 

Is yours new this year? 

There is no reason whatsoever they should deny warranty. It would appear that something is going on here.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

ponyboy;1558324 said:


> Try a different sprocket for lower gearing and get a bigger motor I converted mine to electric never had any issues got over 4 years out of it
> I just sold it to my fiend this will make 5 years on same motor


No can do, it's a worm gear to an auger, not a conveyor chain.

And after paying the kind of cashola, these things shouldn't need re-engineering.

Fortunately, my dealer is fantastic and I haven't paid for it yet.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dfd9;1558327 said:


> Well, well, well.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> ...


This is actually what ours was doing before it wouldn't work at all anymore. We have got it to work a few times before with the pipe wrench trick. It was purchased Dec last year. Did they replace your controller or just the motor? We can't keep having this spreader going down, it's site is over 45 minutes away in good weather. Sending another salt truck up their just slows everyone down.


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

It's ironic to see your post today. I have been doing research for our next spreader and this electric model has been considered as we don't have hydraulics on the truck we are looking at. That really stinks to spend that kind of money and have these troubles. Please keep us posted on how things turn out. When I spoke to the dealer in Michigan, he didn't seem to be able to provide me with a lot of information as to the longevity/issue with them. I think its just because they haven't sold a bunch yet....

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

TGS Inc.;1558341 said:


> It's ironic to see your post today. I have been doing research for our next spreader and this electric model has been considered as we don't have hydraulics on the truck we are looking at. That really stinks to spend that kind of money and have these troubles. Please keep us posted on how things turn out. When I spoke to the dealer in Michigan, he didn't seem to be able to provide me with a lot of information as to the longevity/issue with them. I think its just because they haven't sold a bunch yet....
> 
> Thanks and good luck!


I help out at shop that this box was purchased from, they had installed two of these last year, one for us and for another company. The other company has had zero problems, even when filling the box. We can't put much more than one scope with out having a problem. When it does work it can really throw the salt. My biggest complaint is $6k and no vibrator. I am sure our local shop will do anything they can to help get the new motor. I am just worried something we are doing or something else has caused the motor failure.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

kimber750;1558340 said:


> This is actually what ours was doing before it wouldn't work at all anymore. We have got it to work a few times before with the pipe wrench trick. It was purchased Dec last year. Did they replace your controller or just the motor? We can't keep having this spreader going down, it's site is over 45 minutes away in good weather. Sending another salt truck up their just slows everyone down.


They replaced the controller first.

Then there was ZERO amps coming out\going into the motor, whichever. The motor was fried. So they shipped out the new motor.

BUT, I am still not happy with it.

At this point in time, compared to my hydraulic spreaders, I will never purchase another electric spreader. I just never had these problems with hydro.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, my patience is starting to wear really thin with this POS. 

Finally got some snow this AM again, went out with this truck, only 1 load needed, and now the red light on the power switch started to flash when turned on. Sometimes just one on\off would reset it, sometimes 2 on\off cycles were needed. Sometimes pulling into the lot, sometimes right after shutting it off when turning around in a lot. 

I'm just about ready to tell them to take this stupid thing back. The grates they send with it are garbage, fit for a push fertilizer spreader, not a "medium" duty salt spreader. 

Kimber, do you have the 12" extensions or just the normal height spreader?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dfd9;1558994 said:


> Well, my patience is starting to wear really thin with this POS.
> 
> Finally got some snow this AM again, went out with this truck, only 1 load needed, and now the red light on the power switch started to flash when turned on. Sometimes just one on\off would reset it, sometimes 2 on\off cycles were needed. Sometimes pulling into the lot, sometimes right after shutting it off when turning around in a lot.
> 
> ...


Not sure, nothing extra bolted to top portion. Would guess it is around 5' tall. We won't know anything until Monday. But plan on checking control to make sure it is not backfeeding to make sure controller is not the problem also.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks. 

Ours had a negative amperage on the positive cable when the controller was off and 2 or 3 amps on the negative cable with the controller off. 

Good luck. 

I'll be having a discussion with my dealer tomorrow AM.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

> I am just worried something we are doing or something else has caused the motor failure.


Only if you're loading salt and thinking it is is supposed to spread it.

Have you been having issues from the start with it?

I am wondering if there is something wrong with the gear box? At this point, I have absolutely no faith in this thing. I wonder if the next step is replacing the gear box, motor and controller all at the same time and starting from scratch?

Or they can have this thing back. The only thing I have going for me is a fantastic dealer and I haven't paid for it yet. BUT, I need the truck with the salter.

I printed off this thread and will be bringing it to my dealer. Because of course they used the old line of "We've never had this problem before, you're the only one in the universe having issues".

But, they forget the internet.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Kimber, I spoke with my dealer this AM and they spoke with Swenson. They admitted they are seeing some of these spreaders with the issues you and I have been having. 

It's been turned over to engineering. Too bad the engineers were probably the issue in the first place.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Just wondering, does the ops unit have the new tapered style inverted v? That was one of the changes they made to help with feed/overload issues...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

kimber750;1558312 said:


> We have been having trouble with our 10' Swenson Mdv Electric SS v box spreader. Less than 12 uses and the auger motor has burnt out, 30 days out of warranty. Dealer is checking to see if they can still have it covered by swenson. My question is what can we do to prevent this from happening again? Material used in box has been bulk treated salt and salt cinder mix. We are getting away from the cinder mix. Only once has the box been fully loaded since the auger seems to jam when fully loaded. Been a bit of a pain having a box we can't fill without having issues. Any suggestions would be great.


My swenson dealer said that model has most problems He wont saleone to his customers I bought onewith gas motor never had a problem starts when ever I want it to
Did have a pin break in the control cord I used a trailer 7pin plug and replace it


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Antlerart06;1560039 said:


> My swenson dealer said that model has most problems He wont saleone to his customers I bought onewith gas motor never had a problem starts when ever I want it to
> Did have a pin break in the control cord I used a trailer 7pin plug and replace it


Care to PM your dealers name and number?

I would be interested in speaking with him, since up until today "Swenson hasn't seen any of these problems".


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

[email protected];1559938 said:


> Just wondering, does the ops unit have the new tapered style inverted v? That was one of the changes they made to help with feed/overload issues...


Yes it does have the inverted V over the auger.



dfd9;1559838 said:


> Only if you're loading salt and thinking it is is supposed to spread it.
> 
> Have you been having issues from the start with it?
> 
> ...


It wasn't bad at first, just operator error. The driver was turning spinner off before auger causing the spinner to get jammed. But seemed like every time we used it had to put less and less material in it to keep it from jamming.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Dealer is going to check the control box tomorrow to make sure it is not back feeding the motor. New motor is here and already installed. Just don't want to destroy another motor, or have the guys dig the spreader out again. :realmad:


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Good luck, keep us informed, I will do the same. 

After finding out they are having problems with some of these, I am fast losing faith in this spreader in the short and long term. 

I am seriously considering central hydros and a real spreader. I have had virtually no problems with my hydro spreaders. At least nothing like this.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

is the inverted v tapered? or same width all the way ?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Kimber, keep fighting, I was just offered a brand new spreader, my choice. Gas, hydro or electric with conveyor chain vs auger. 

Obviously there is a problem with the auger models. 

I'm trying to decide whether or not to screw the electric and go with proven hydros or stick with electric.


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

Well based on this discussion I'm not even considering this spreader any further! That really is unfortunate you are having so many problems. You buy something new for reliability. You shouldn't have to be their "tester", that should have been done by Swenson! 

I will be sticking with they tried and true central hydro system!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

TGS Inc.;1561214 said:


> Well based on this discussion I'm not even considering this spreader any further! That really is unfortunate you are having so many problems. You buy something new for reliability. You shouldn't have to be their "tester", that should have been done by Swenson!
> 
> I will be sticking with they tried and true central hydro system!


You're welcome.  :realmad:


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

The boss got the same spreader beginning of the season. Only ran 3 loads thru it and it was loaded heavy. No problems "yet". Ill look tomorrow to see what baffel is in there. This is the one you fellas have?


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

We have a 2yd swenson electric chain style and its been the best spreader as far as low maintenance, reliability, and has never jammed vs our saltdogg and snowex 8500s. Only thing is, a toggle switch operates it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That's a sweet looking truck ULM.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

[email protected];1561124 said:


> is the inverted v tapered? or same width all the way ?


Same width the entire length.

We got the spreader back today. Be a week or so until we get to try it. They tested it for any backfeeding and found nothing. Hoping we just got a bad motor.

dfd9, if possible could you get the name on Swenson rep that offered the new spreader to you? Just in case.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Will do kimber. 

I'll find his number back as well. 

Jim, I am finding it hard to believe that this is just an inverted V issue. Seems like quite a few spreader mfg are having issues with electrics using augers.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

We got to use the spreader the other night and had no issues with it. Loaded it to the top with bulk several times and no jams. Thumbs Up


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Are they reimbursing you for the motor or spreader?

After speaking with Jim and James from ESI, I decided to stick with electric and conveyor chain. It is supposed to be coming in today and will be installed on Monday. 

Kimber, I hope yours continues to work.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dfd9;1569522 said:


> Are they reimbursing you for the motor or spreader?
> 
> After speaking with Jim and James from ESI, I decided to stick with electric and conveyor chain. It is supposed to be coming in today and will be installed on Monday.
> 
> Kimber, I hope yours continues to work.


We never have to spend a penny on the repair, our dealer took care of everything for us.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Any updates on these spreaders? Local dealer has a auger style for a good price from last season it looks like.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Are you a masochist?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

dfd9;1641140 said:


> Are you a masochist?


We blew the 40amp fuse for the spinner near the end of last year. It is soldered in so it can't be changed. They gave me a new controller but I never got to use it after. You are leading me to believe I should load the salter full and blow it up before I run out of warrantee.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

cet;1641146 said:


> We blew the 40amp fuse for the spinner near the end of last year. It is soldered in so it can't be changed. They gave me a new controller but I never got to use it after. You are leading me to believe I should load the salter full and blow it up before I run out of warrantee.


Once warranty is done un solder it. Did that to my controller as was in a pinch one night. I think they run 2 20 amp ato fuses in the controller.

Also maybe add one of these under the hood. Some serious power were running for these salters. Hate to have a short and fire.

http://www.delcity.net/store/Hi-Amp-Surface-Mount-!-Manual-Reset-(Switchable)/p_193073



dfd9;1641140 said:


> Are you a masochist?


Silence is wisdom.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

cet;1641146 said:


> We blew the 40amp fuse for the spinner near the end of last year. It is soldered in so it can't be changed. They gave me a new controller but I never got to use it after. You are leading me to believe I should load the salter full and blow it up before I run out of warrantee.


The only thing that fixed my MDV auger style was a MDV conveyor chain style spreader.

I still need some work on spread pattern\width, as it still won't spread far enough when the gate is open all the way or the salt is wet.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

dfd9;1641201 said:


> The only thing that fixed my MDV auger style was a MDV conveyor chain style spreader.
> 
> I still need some work on spread pattern\width, as it still won't spread far enough when the gate is open all the way or the salt is wet.


There is nothing better then a hydraulic spreader. I don't think you will ever get an electric spreader to throw salt far. I bought this as a backup. It's hard to justify the cost of hydraulics on an older truck IMO that's why I went with the electric.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

cet;1641243 said:


> There is nothing better then a hydraulic spreader. I don't think you will ever get an electric spreader to throw salt far. I bought this as a backup. It's hard to justify the cost of hydraulics on an older truck IMO that's why I went with the electric.


I hear ya.

I was hoping, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Another year and more problems. This dam thing wont work at all now. We replaced the on off switch and worked for a few hours. No box turns on but spreader will not do anything. All fuses in the control are good. Motors spin when hooked to a jump box. Waiting to hear price on new control. Dealer talked to a rep last year and found our spreader was a prototype.  Sucks to spend all this money to be Swenson's test monkeys.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

So Swenson is sending out some conversion kit for the spreader. But no control available until after Jan 1st. From what I understand if you have a grey auger gearbox they are junk, the blue auger gearbox is the good one. Whats the difference? I have no idea but will post after the conversion kit shows up.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

kimber750;1888522 said:


> So Swenson is sending out some conversion kit for the spreader. But no control available until after Jan 1st. From what I understand if you have a grey auger gearbox they are junk, the blue auger gearbox is the good one. Whats the difference? I have no idea but will post after the conversion kit shows up.


Yep. We had the grey color switched to the blue motor as well for recall. But since have sold it.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ultimate plow;1891643 said:


> Yep. We had the grey color switched to the blue motor as well for recall. But since have sold it.


When this thing works right it is great but seems to take a few hundred dollars a year to keep it up and running.

The shop we got this from sold two of these early MDV spreaders. Today the other came in because spinner didn't work. Turned out that it melted down a fuse in the control due to this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

These things are biggest POS spreader in the world. Worse than Salt Doggs. 

Mine's been down for about 4 weeks now, waiting for a new shaft. Supposedly they were going to take one off the manufacturing line. Which is supposed to take another 2 weeks. Apparently their parts department is a 2 week trek away from their manufacturing line. 

Then there is an O-ring that has no part number, no specs and nobody knows anything about. 

I swore I wasn't going to go another winter with this PIECE OF CRAP. But, I ran out of money to do the central hydraulics\brand new spreader. 

I am going to be doing some checking to see if they will buy this piece of crap back. At this point in time, I have lost more money with it than I have made. Absolute garbage.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1892127 said:


> These things are biggest POS spreader in the world. Worse than Salt Doggs.
> 
> Mine's been down for about 4 weeks now, waiting for a new shaft. Supposedly they were going to take one off the manufacturing line. Which is supposed to take another 2 weeks. Apparently their parts department is a 2 week trek away from their manufacturing line.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the spinner shaft? If so measure your spinner wheel. They have done away with the shaft for the 14" wheel which means you need to buy the updated shaft and a 13" spinner wheel.

Also turns out this spinner gearbox was replaced last February, didn't even make it a year. Gonna open ours up and make sure it is in good shape. Also the conversion kit should be here Monday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No, the auger shaft, coming out of the motor. 

I haven't been able to test the new spinner yet.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Grey or blue gear box? If you have the gray one and contact your rep they will send out the updated blue one at no cost. This is what we are waiting on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Blue one from day 1.

It's the spinner that sucks. 

And no replacement parts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So the saga continues. 

Original order was placed 11/20, which is weird because it broke the week before. 

Meyer didn't have the part # for the shaft or O-ring so Swenson had to create one. 

Swenson says they have zero in stock and would pull the parts from production. 

All of a sudden, Swenson has the parts on the shelf but will not direct ship to my dealer because it needs to come from the Meyer dealer. 

I'm about >< this close to going postal regarding this POS.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

As a side note, I now have so much faith in Meyer and their 5 year warranty, it is highly unlikely I will EVER buy another Meyer product. I really don't care that it was made by Swenson. I won't buy their crap either.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Soooo, we did get this POS on the road. And the new and improved spinner motor made it 3 1/2 nights. Kind of. Easy nights. 

Yesterday right at the end it was spreading 3-4' wide. Another load and a half this morning before it crapped out completely. But it worked fine for the first load and a half. Same ole same ole. 

Somebody is working on something higher up. No idea what. 

Shoot me now.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1919311 said:


> Soooo, we did get this POS on the road. And the new and improved spinner motor made it 3 1/2 nights. Kind of. Easy nights.
> 
> Yesterday right at the end it was spreading 3-4' wide. Another load and a half this morning before it crapped out completely. But it worked fine for the first load and a half. Same ole same ole.
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone's having a bad case of the Monday's.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1919311 said:


> Soooo, we did get this POS on the road. And the new and improved spinner motor made it 3 1/2 nights. Kind of. Easy nights.
> 
> Yesterday right at the end it was spreading 3-4' wide. Another load and a half this morning before it crapped out completely. But it worked fine for the first load and a half. Same ole same ole.
> 
> ...


Our new gear box showed missing half the parts need to put it on. Spent many hours trying to get old gear box just to have to put it right back on.  Also found an issue with the lock out connection on the rear cover for the auger, connector was cooked. Maybe from this thing jamming all the time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1919395 said:


> Sounds like someone's having a bad case of the Monday's.


You have no idea.

Maybe I could text you my list of Monday issues.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1919682 said:


> You have no idea.
> 
> Maybe I could text you my list of Monday issues.


I hate when I can't find resolution for a problem and hate it more when being held hostage by a another party/dealer/manufacture.

LOL...... still haven't tracked down that crank caller.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well, we have a whopping 3.5 nights of a functioning spreader so far this winter. 

Twice since the old spinner motor has been reinstalled it has not functioned. One time we had 2 yards in it, and the conveyor wouldn't function. Not sure what was done to fix it. It supposedly was. Loaded it up again with about 4 yards and again it didn't work. Shaft snapped and the controller fried. 

So, now we have the old spinner and the old controller and it works. So far. 

It was kicked up the line to the top (owner) of the dealer who pushed it up the line at Meyer. Meyer has been in contact with Ebling (sub-dealer). I know what the dealer is pushing for. I hope they will do the right thing and they can deal with Meyer later. 

If we have quiet weather, I'll be running it to our local upfitter for them to look it over for central hydraulics. I will be getting a price and placing an order for a hydro spreader no matter what.

PS I think I have a line on the crank caller.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1943681 said:


> Well, we have a whopping 3.5 nights of a functioning spreader so far this winter.
> 
> Twice since the old spinner motor has been reinstalled it has not functioned. One time we had 2 yards in it, and the conveyor wouldn't function. Not sure what was done to fix it. It supposedly was. Loaded it up again with about 4 yards and again it didn't work. Shaft snapped and the controller fried.
> 
> ...


Ours has been somewhat reliable since we removed the interlock for the auger cover. Was badly corroded. Still waiting on parts for the updated gearbox.

How did MJD get your number?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750;1943696 said:


> How did MJD get your number?


Word in my moms circle of friends is they're knitting buds......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1943699 said:


> Word in my moms circle of friends is they're knitting buds......


Counted cross stitch, you maroon.

So, with the original controller and non-new, updated spinner, we're back to a functioning spreader.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1943681 said:


> Well, we have a whopping 3.5 nights of a functioning spreader so far this winter.
> 
> Twice since the old spinner motor has been reinstalled it has not functioned. One time we had 2 yards in it, and the conveyor wouldn't function. Not sure what was done to fix it. It supposedly was. Loaded it up again with about 4 yards and again it didn't work. Shaft snapped and the controller fried.
> 
> ...


That Swenson sounds just like the old New Idea manure spreaders that the manufacture wouldn't stand behind because they said the farmers run the sh!t out of them.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;1947351 said:


> That Swenson sounds just like the old New Idea manure spreaders that the manufacture wouldn't stand behind because they said the farmers run the sh!t out of them.


Bah Hah Hah....:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And the hits keep on coming.

Good ole Meyer decided to give me a new spreader last fall..........after my email. 

So we got 4 or 5 nights oot of the new one before.............you guessed it, the spinner motor took a dump. Ebling had a couple spares so we put the new on Monday. 

Used it a little after that...........a bunch yesterday and aboot an hour this morning before...............you guessed it, the new replacement spinner motor took a dump. 

Fired off another email to the powers that be.....or be not. 

Asked them what remedy they would ask for if they were in my boots. 

Out of curiosity, since PS has so many legal experts, what legal remedy I might have with this POS? I'm pretty sure that's the only way I'm getting my money back.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2094607 said:


> And the hits keep on coming.
> 
> Good ole Meyer decided to give me a new spreader last fall..........after my email.
> 
> ...


Assuming it's still under warranty they're probably just going to keep throwing parts at it for a awhile longer and maybe send a tech oot to see how it's being used. After aboot 6months of being a PITA you may get refunded or a new and improved model.Thumbs Up

Or dig a hole, burry it and report it stolen.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice guys..........I get a response from Ebling, nothing from anyone else.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

We haven't had any issues with the swenson so far this season. :laughing:


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Has there been ANY fix or upgrade for the spinner motor? i assume all have the same issue of the gear case grinding itself to pulp quickly, not the actual little motor failing? Anyone consider "i know it won't fit the cover", swapping over to a 3/4hp direct drive shaft motor the shpe4000 salt dogg uses? its about $250-300 for the motor, and you'd have to probably customize the chute spinner shaft, and then upgrade the spinner to something like a 16" but it would probably never fail then. 

Were getting the feed/chain motor replaced this week, all due to the good dealer, swenson told them for us to remove the motor, Ship it to them, they'll inspect it to determine if they'll warranty it then possibly ship us a new one lol. The dealer is just sending us a new one on their dime, like others have said, all should stay far away from this thing.


----------

